# Missing On Loan-April 15.1hh Arab x TB Grey Mare-Norfolk



## MHOL (1 February 2012)

April went on loan in 2011 with a view to buy the loaner did not make any payments and has since ignored all contact since the contract ended.

15.1hh Dapple Grey PB Arab Mare 13yo Freezemark 22ED last know to be in the North Walsham/Fakenham area of Norfolk. Distinctive boxy front hoof.
Any information in confidence please to the number on the poster or email us missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com


----------



## Katyharriet (1 February 2012)

I have plenty more photos if you need them as I had her for 7 years previously to this owner. Devastated. Hope very much she is found. If you need any photos just contact me.


----------



## MHOL (1 February 2012)

Yes please, email them to me please, i can use any so long as not copyrighted, thanks


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 February 2012)

Hope she is found  healthy and well  keep us posted


----------



## Katyharriet (1 February 2012)

Have sent 5 photos of her to your email address.


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 February 2012)

Hope she is found soon.


----------

